# Teufelsmauer



## LDVelo (23. August 2020)

Hallo Leute, 

Meine Freundin und ich machen im September einen kleinen Roadtrip durch Nord/Ost Deutschland. 

Da wollten wir uns auch gerne mal die Teufelsmauer bei Thale ansehen. 

Der Wanderweg der genau an den Felsen entlang führt soll fürs bike eher nicht geeignet sein. Gibt es Forstwege die zu den Felsen führen oder muss man dann alles aus der Ferne betrachten? 
Hat jemand Tips welche Punkte man in dieser Region während einer Tagestour anfahren könnte? Unser mögliches Tagespensum liegt so bei  55km 800hm. Mehr schaffen wir konditionsbedingt leider nicht. Technische Fahrten brauchen wir ebenfalls nicht, uns geht es in erster Linie ums Naturerlebnis, also viel Forstweg Anteil ärgert uns nicht.

Würden uns über Tourentipps freuen


----------



## c.fis (24. August 2020)

Hallo Zweirad-Wanderer,

von Thale aus könnte man über Eggerode nach Timmenrode recht entspannt und von dort zum Hamburger Wappen an der Teufelsmauer, wenn Du diesen Teil meins. Von dort kann man über einen der Wege am unteren Hangbereich recht gut nach Blankenburg weiter um sich z.B. das kleine und große Schloss anzusehen. Von dort kann man noch eine Abstecher ins Kloster Michaelstein machen oder über Hüttenrode und das Forsthaus Todtenrode zurück nach Thale. 
Der andere Teil der Teufelsmauer ist Richtung Weddersleben, da kann man auch recht nah mit dem Rad ran, aber direkt an den Felsen ist es nicht immer fahrbar. In der Richtung weiter nach Quedlinburg ist es auch sehr schön. Und im Umfeld gibt es mehrere Warten, also alte Wachtürme in der Gegend verteilt, die man mit einer Tour gut verbinden kann, z.B. Steinholzwarte, Altenburgwarte etc.
Weiterer Tip von Thale aus wäre über Stecklenberg und Bad Suderode nach Gernrode zur romanischen Stiftskirche.

Ich hatte deine Eintrag auch nur zufällig gesehen, bzw. war über den Betreff Teufelsmauer gestolpert und dacht schon es gibt noch eine andere als im Harz. Daher würdest Du wahrscheinlich im Sachsen-Anhalt-Forum oder Harz-Forum noch mehr Tips bekommen.

Beste Grüße, Christian.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FZ1 (26. August 2020)

...ich war auch gerade da. Aber als Fremder war gerade die Mauer sehr verwirrend. Teilweise das Rad geschoben. Da müsste wirklich ein Ortskundiger helfen und ein zwei Tipps geben
Gruß


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. August 2020)

Wir sind da mal ab Blankenburg bis zum Hamburger Wappen zu Fuss lang.
Auf die Idee mein Rad mitzunehmen wäre ich nicht gekommen.
Zu schmal, zu viel Wanderer, viel Tragerei ausser Ihr fahrt am Fuss entlang.

Empfehlen kann ich noch Burg Regenstein. Direkt nördlich von Blankenburg.
Und die Therme in Thale.


----------



## elster (26. August 2020)

Den kartierten Abschnitt bin ich vor 6 Jahren mal "gefahren" (ein paar Schiebepassagen incl.). Bei schönem Wetter und frühem Bergauf lohnt sich ein Abstecher auf die Teufelsmauer auf jeden Fall. Bei Bedarf auch als GPX per PN.


----------



## LDVelo (2. September 2020)

Danke für eure tips   Besonderen Dank an c.fis für die ausführlichen Ausführungen!!! Mal sehen was wir vor Ort umsetzen werden. Das ich mich im Forum vertan habe hab ich garnicht gemerkt, ups ;-)


----------



## c.fis (29. September 2020)

Gerade noch entdeckt, dass es von der BIKE mal nen GPS-Track gab „Teufelsmauerritt“. Vielleicht wart ihr ja noch nicht los, das wäre genau die Tour ab Thale Rtg. Quedlinburg an der Teufelsmauer vorbei und zu den Wegewarten, dann weiter nach Blankenburg und über den dortigen Teil der TM zurück nach Thale, 49km, 540hm. Anbei der Link, ich habs in komoot:








						bikemagazin Teufelsmauerritt | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Christian hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 49,6 km | Dauer: 04:20 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------

